# Lone degu help?



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Another one of my degu's died, Henry got an infection from his operation and the antibiotics didn't work  he died last night, I'm so mortified  

Dougal is all on his own now and I'm not sure what the best thing to do is? He's only 4 so about middle aged for a degu, he seems ok at the moment but I'm worried he'll become depressed. I'm not sure whether to get another degu or pair of degus to introduce to him? And I'm not sure where I can get them from or what age to get? Advice please?


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi there, 

So sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Henry

With regards to Dougal, perhaps give him a little bit of time to grieve for his lost buddy and then consider either getting a pair of young degus, preferably between 8-10 weeks, or another lone degu of a similar age to introduce to him.

The introduction process can be lengthy but as I'm sure you know, degus are sociable furballs and need at least one other degu for company.

Do you know much about introducing degus?


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

CKins said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Henry
> 
> ...


I've been looking some things up, but there are some methods I can't really use (horizontal divide was one of them). Do you have any info maybe? Thanks!


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

OctodonDegus said:


> I've been looking some things up, but there are some methods I can't really use (horizontal divide was one of them). Do you have any info maybe? Thanks!


Did you get my PM?


----------

